# Help!!



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Lightwebb said:


> Im new to this site and so far I like it! Imneeding to redo the lights around my church gym. We have 300w hallogen and Id really like led but havent found any good prices.Can anyone recomend anything? Id like to have some specs on hid, hallogen, or cfl and led to give to my pastor so he can compare and decide for himself but have no idea where to start looking. Thanks


 
I digress.

First off you need dimensions.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll call Shenanigans as well. Seriously.... a 'lighting technician' asking this type of question?

I suppose your pastor has never heard of a book called _The Holy Bible_, too.

​


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

480sparky said:


> ​
> 
> Seriously.... a 'lighting technician' asking this type of question?


I thought that too, but was willing to hear the rest of the story. Not everyone can start out knowing everything.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Lightweb can you please tell us your intentions and what you do for a living.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> Not everyone can start out knowing everything.


True, but it's good to start out knowing at least a little bit.

OP try that Google thing that everyones talking about.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Give the guy a chance to explain. He's probably scared now.


----------



## Lightwebb (Jan 17, 2011)

*Lights for church*

First of all yes , I'm a lighting technician. I've been repairing lights for about 7 yrs for a maintenance company. We ordered replacement parts that we needed but never had to order or install new fixtures. No I have no idea where to start to order fixtures and I just dont want to get ripped off. I also dont want to try a new type of fixture because most of the time they have issues that need to be addressed and I dont want to be the guinee pig on new products.I didnt know this was a site for critisisim. I thought I might could get some help from fellow electricians for a new small business owner thats not making a dime off a church. Just want to give back. As far as my business, I dont intend on doing new installs, just maintenance.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Lightwebb said:


> First of all yes , I'm a lighting technician. I've been repairing lights for about 7 yrs for a maintenance company. We ordered replacement parts that we needed but never had to order or install new fixtures. No I have no idea where to start to order fixtures and I just dont want to get ripped off. I also dont want to try a new type of fixture because most of the time they have issues that need to be addressed and I dont want to be the guinee pig on new products.I didnt know this was a site for critisisim. I thought I might could get some help from fellow electricians for a new small business owner thats not making a dime off a church. Just want to give back. As far as my business, I dont intend on doing new installs, just maintenance.


Welcome. This site isn't filled with criticism. 
If your trying to match an existing fixture, call your local supply house and a salesman might be able to match what you have. 
Good luck


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Lightwebb said:


> First of all yes , I'm a lighting technician. I've been repairing lights for about 7 yrs for a maintenance company. We ordered replacement parts that we needed but never had to order or install new fixtures. No I have no idea where to start to order fixtures and I just dont want to get ripped off. I also dont want to try a new type of fixture because most of the time they have issues that need to be addressed and I dont want to be the guinee pig on new products.I didnt know this was a site for critisisim. I thought I might could get some help from fellow electricians for a new small business owner thats not making a dime off a church. Just want to give back. As far as my business, I dont intend on doing new installs, just maintenance.


Sorry to come off all sarcastic Lightwebb  (we get alot of wingnuts here). As mentioned we need dimensions, ceiling height, ceiling type and so forth to offer any advice. Are you talking recessed, hanging type or what? Photos of existing space would be great for conversation.

For what it's worth, LED will be hands down your most expensive alternative as far as initial cost go. Fluorescent will most likely give the most bang for your buck.

We did a church a few years ago and the architect used fixtures from these guys, not cheap but they specialize in what you_ might_ be looking for, very high quality. http://www.cammanindustries.com/


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Try using the search here. Spell out the whole word: gymnasium 

Here is one of the threads that search brings up:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f8/hid-t5ho-retrofits-5644/


----------



## Lightwebb (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I feel like I'm getting somewhere now. Someone asked about demensions and cealing height. These lights are going on the outside of the gym. Theres about 4 on each side and 3 on the back. I really wanted something a little more energy efficient than hallogen so thats why I was thinking led. When I seen the price I quickly changed my mind. Im thinking now to just replace with 100w hid. This should give close to the same light output and be cheaper to operate right? Thanks again


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Dimensions would be something like:

The gym is 150' long, by 50' wide with 30' flat cielings, girders spaced 4' centers.

Then we ask:

How many F/C do you want on the floor?


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

"The lights are going on outside the gym" ???? So around the gym is around the outside walls of the gym? 
So you are not lighting the inside but looking for outside wallpacks? 

Please spill all beans. The first rule of posting questions on any internet forum is to provide enough information for others to help you.


----------

